

How to design for the Facebook Platform (what works, what doesn't) - toffer
http://renkoo.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/how-to-design-for-the-facebook-platform/

======
RyanGreen
Eeh, I don't really agree on the whole "graphical vs. textual" part, one of
the apps that I find is used a lot is the "anonymous message" app, and that's
purely text-based.

